
Show HN: Smart Desk - DanielDavid
https://posturedesk.shop/
======
bernardhalas
The catch-phrase doesn't suit my taste well.

I like the design and the price is affordable from my perspective. I got into
the checkout-phase and I was surprised to see free shipping to Slovakia,
Europe. Is that really the case? :)

------
matt_the_bass
How is this different than other sit/stand desks?

